# Brinks cluster, II



## Brink (Jun 2, 2013)

Here's a few more.



[attachment=25669]



[attachment=25670]



[attachment=25671]



[attachment=25672]

Rusty planes to user planes.


----------



## Brink (Jun 2, 2013)

[attachment=25673]

Shaker style plant stand



[attachment=25674]



[attachment=25675]



[attachment=25676]

Outdoor benches


----------



## Brink (Jun 2, 2013)

[attachment=25678]



[attachment=25679]

'57 Land RoEVer project. Hopefully the motor, controller and batteries will show up this week.


----------



## Brink (Jun 2, 2013)

[attachment=25680]

Wiring up a Prius to a plug out generator setup



[attachment=25681]

Some more hikes.



[attachment=25682]

Some upcoming work.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 2, 2013)

Dang, your prolific! Nice work!


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice stuff. I want to make some primitive benches like yours. What size are the legs and how did you cut the round boss (I'm a machinist...don't know the correct woodworking term) on the end? Gary


----------



## Brink (Jun 3, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Dang, your prolific! Nice work!



Lol, I had to lookup prolific. Thanks,.



HomeBody said:


> Nice stuff. I want to make some primitive benches like yours. What size are the legs and how did you cut the round boss (I'm a machinist...don't know the correct woodworking term) on the end? Gary



Gary, the legs were 4x4 pt. I used my bit to score the end of the leg, then used the spoke shave to carve the round tenon.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 3, 2013)

Jon, you are very good with that spokeshave!!!!


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 5, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Jon, you are very good with that spokeshave!!!!



I'll say. I saw the spokeshave sitting there but those tenons looked too perfect. You "scored it with your bit". Could you explain that a little? Gary


----------



## Brink (Jun 5, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Jon, you are very good with that spokeshave!!!!



Thanks Mike. The wife just picked it up for me a few weeks ago, still learning the fine points of it.


----------



## Brink (Jun 5, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> I'll say. I saw the spokeshave sitting there but those tenons looked too perfect. You "scored it with your bit". Could you explain that a little? Gary



I marked the center of leg, then drilled into it until the spur on the bit started to cut a circle. I cut the shoulders with a saw, then as my father would say " cut away everything that doesn't look like a round tenon"

Under my spoke shave is a block with a hole bored through it, that's what I used to check the tenon, and look for high spots.


----------



## Brink (Jun 5, 2013)

Brink said:


> Under my spoke shave.....



Oh boy was that wrong



[attachment=25869]

That's a spoke shave.



[attachment=25870]

That's a drawknife.


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks Brink. Now I get it. Gary


----------

